# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Insinuazione al passivo di un dipendente

## sifabbroni

Buongiorno, 
nel caso di fallimento di una società il dipendente presenta istanza per insinuarsi al passivo per richiedere alcune mensilità non corrisposte ed il tfr oltre interessi e rivalutazione tutto in privilegio. 
La mia domanda è, visto che gli interessi gli spettano fino alla vendita dei beni e la rivalutazione monetaria fino alla data di esecutività dello stato passivo, come fa a fare il calcolo? 
Avete un fac simile?
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Buongiorno,
> nel caso di fallimento di una società il dipendente presenta istanza per insinuarsi al passivo per richiedere alcune mensilità non corrisposte ed il tfr oltre interessi e rivalutazione tutto in privilegio.
> La mia domanda è, visto che gli interessi gli spettano fino alla vendita dei beni e la rivalutazione monetaria fino alla data di esecutività dello stato passivo, come fa a fare il calcolo?
> Avete un fac simile?
> Grazie

  Prima dell'insinuazione nel fallimento, è opportuno che il dipendente verifichi quali somme possano essere richieste al fondo di garanzia inps (tfr ed ultime tre mensilità maturate nei dodici mesi antecedenti la dichiarazione di fallimento). 
Ciao

----------


## sifabbroni

ok..mi sono informata sul fondo di garanzia.
Perchè mi devo informare prima? 
Da quel che ho capito i moduli per la richiesta di pagamento al fondo di garanzia vanno inviati dopo l'esecutività dello stato passivo..sbaglio?

----------


## Speedy

> ok..mi sono informata sul fondo di garanzia.
> Perchè mi devo informare prima? 
> Da quel che ho capito i moduli per la richiesta di pagamento al fondo di garanzia vanno inviati dopo l'esecutività dello stato passivo..sbaglio?

  Trovi tutte le informazioni sulla circolare inps n. 53 del 7.3.2007

----------


## sifabbroni

Grazie..ho provveduto alla lettura!
I miei dubbi sono però su come impostare l'istanza di insinuazione al passivo.. 
grazie comunque!

----------


## Dax

> Grazie..ho provveduto alla lettura!
> I miei dubbi sono però su come impostare l'istanza di insinuazione al passivo.. 
> grazie comunque!

  
La domanda andrà fatta senza calcolare interessi e rivalutazione ma semplicemente scrivendo " più interessi e rivalutazione"... perch tanto quando si fa il piano di riparto i conteggi per il pagamento li facciamo senza tener conto di quelli chiesti dal dipendente...  non sono mai uguali... 
Poi una volta fatta l'insinuazione, e depositato lo Stato Passivo, solo allora si può chiedere l'intervento del fondo che paga il TFR e le mensilità non corrisposte sino agli ultimi due anni dalla data di fallimento, entro un massimale. la differenza rimane in sospesa... sarà poi l'INPS che si insinuerà tardivamente per le somme anticipate dal fondo di garanzia all'ex dipendente

----------

